
Living on a Self-Sufficient Sailboat for 10 Years - bane
https://youtu.be/lk83N2u1ZmY
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.youtube.com/svdelos](https://www.youtube.com/svdelos)

[https://svdelos.com](https://svdelos.com)

------
sunstone
So, eating a lot of fish I would guess.

